# i would feel gay watching mma



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

"Everybody is different. I don't want to watch two grown men wrestling with panties on. I'm from the hood, we don't play that. To me, I'm not buying a ticket to watch two grown men with panties on, sweating, [with] nuts in their face. That's not me. To compare that to boxing is ludicrous. It's a porno. It's an entertainment porno. I'm not wrestling a guy with panties on and his nuts in my face. And they call that a sport.

"I'm not criticizing people for what kind of entertainment they like. I think most of those people have chains and masks in their closets. There is something out there for everybody. I can understand if 90% of women were going to those things, but I can't understand a grown man sitting there with a couple of guys watching two grown men with panties on, sweating. That's just my opinion. It's not a good look." - Bernard Hopkins

Boxer Bernard Hopkins spoke to BoxingScene.com about his opinions on mixed martial arts. According to the interview, Hopkins said that he would feel "gay" if he watched MMA. He continued to say that he would not be bothered by the sport if the audience were made up of women, but he is disturbed that groups of men watch it together.

Hopkins' remarks are coming off the heels of those made by Bob Arum last month. Arum said that that UFC fans are "skinhead white guys watching people in the ring who also look like skinhead white guys" and that the fighters are "guys rolling around like homosexuals on the ground."


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Someone needs to roundhouse him to the back of the head then armbar him.

He'll soon change his mind.


----------



## MMA Frontline (Aug 6, 2009)

Sounds like someone is afraid of a certain sport getting bigger than Boxing?

These people donâ€™t have a problem with things like high school wrestling, or Olympic Greco roman, and there is not difference 'gay wise' between that and MMA. Their just afraid of their sport being swallowed up by a bigger fish -which is understandable

Give me 2 sweaty gay guys over 2 old timers leaning on each other!

(I think that makes sense?)


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

He he. It's all so very funny. I'll bet the dudes kids are watching it.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

clearly this guy has an issue with his sexuality


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

a lil homophobia, or misplaced curiousity perhaps? boxers have no relavance on answering questions on behalf of mma. It all just sounds like sour grapes.


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Yup

Im just wondering if going dressed as the copper from village people is going to be a bit much for 105 now though? lol

He just sounds like hes got issues to me


----------



## bcfc_4life (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## bcfc_4life (Oct 4, 2009)

Boxing isn't even fighting in my opionion, whilst I love the sport, I cannot call standing and 'scoring by seeing who can throw more than they take' a fight.

Racist bastard too. If he likes violence then lets see what wanderlei would do to him.


----------



## daniel (Feb 10, 2009)

f**k Hopkins, he's a dinosaur, a racist homophobe and he knows his sports on the way out - good riddance to your hideous limitations queensbury


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

I think this thread was gonna be about Jeevan feeling gay, gutted.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

AndyMulz said:


> I think this thread was gonna be about Jeevan feeling gay, gutted.


Dont worry, you can still pretend Jeevan is gay


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

andy is such a liar .. he entered the thread because he was excited someone had come out the closet about their gayness so that he could stop calling other people gay because he's a closet ****

Also, David Haye and Roy Jones are the only smart boxers who seem to respect mma


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

"Hopkins is allowed his opinion, but I don't think this is what he really thinks. He knows that MMA is a tough sport and that the people involved are professional athletes. I remember him talking very well of Randy Couture a couple of years ago after watching Randy train. I get the feeling Hopkins lashed out at the UFC and MMA like he did because he knows nobody under the age of 35 cares about boxing any more. It must be hard to accept for people of his age. He has dedicated his life to a sport and now it is being eclipsed by something more exciting - the UFC. A large percentage of UFC fans are the people that used to buy boxing pay-per-views, but they now opt for the UFC instead. It's a difficult pill to swallow, I'm sure, but that's the reality of the situation, and taking little digs at the UFC and MMA fans won't change this. It seems Hopkins has a tendency to speak before thinking - what with his racist comment before his fight with Joe Calzaghe fight, and now his homophobic remark. If I remember correctly, Hopkins enters the ring wearing a gimp mask, right? I think most MMA fans will give his criticism the contempt it deserves, but Hopkins is welcome to come and have a go if he doesn't take UFC fighters seriously. I'll take that fight and would promise not to wear panties and to keep my nuts off his face." - Dan Hardy

UFC welterweight Dan Hardy responds to Bernard Hopkins' remarks saying MMA is simply "entertainment porno." This is not the first time boxers have taken a stab at the emerging sport, as Floyd Mayweather Jr. and promoter Bob Arum are notorious for taking random shots at mixed martial arts. Most recently, Arum called MMA fans a bunch of skinhead, tattooed homosexuals.

Earlier this week, Hopkins felt the urge to share his professional opinion about MMA and said that he would feel too "gay" if he were to be a fan of the sport. One has to wonder if the continued outcry from boxing promoters and professionals helps or hurts their cause - whatever it may be.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Is he hyping a fight again? seems rather than try to create characters, fake stories and so on they just start a dispute against MMA now and it creates interest....

But if this is the case then surely hasn't he just wiped out a big potential fanbase, and for MMA's benefit attracted a large quantity of potential fanbase... Homosexuals.

is it 1/4 men are homosexual? single gay men are more likely to have higher disposable incomes apparently, this is what companies such as UFC want - people with disposable incomes.

This huge potential fanbase that maybe would of been attracted to Boxing what with all the hugging that goes on in the sport - now have been "dissed" by that ****** B-Hop and will probably decide to hop all the way into buying a MMA PPV....

I have great memories since a child of boxing fights i've watched, payed for and so on yet now i just can't be assed with the sport, it reminds me of that annoying jealous cousin of the family that whines and moans at every opportunity.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I doubt even gay mma fans think .. wow, i wouldnt mind his balls in my face during a fight .. surely they are fan of the sport and are thinking, transition, trandsiition etc.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

MMA fighters and guys who train in MMA are keeping boxing skills alaive - he is not doing himself any favours as people will just loose respect for him and his legacy and follow other boxers instead - his mouth does move before his brain kicks in and he would get owned by the majority of pro MMA athletes....I can't even be arsed raising an eyebrow to this guys remarks....could hardly be arsed typing this thread (to be truthful..as he does not deserve anyone's attention) at least make a sensible reply rather than drivvel.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

I am very gay for GSP. Those tight shorts get to me every the time (just like Cro Cop once almost-did in a past life). rowwwr

Should I be worried? Am I dysfunctional? Can my gayness be cured?

Yours truly,

a very confused young lady.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

:laugh:

Scary how that was almost word for word what Marc was saying to me the other day!!!!.:tuf


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Very true i am also in the Monsieur Pierre 'camp'


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I prefer going up Camp David this time of year - lovely in the fall.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

(cue Andy going berzerk on how gay you two are)


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

jeevan said:


> andy is such a liar .. he entered the thread because he was excited someone had come out the closet about their gayness so that he could stop calling other people gay because he's a closet ****


Im just convinced youve had more cigars in you than Havana.

f**k am i closet ****? Sure the burd from my college that got it on friday will agree im putting up a pretty good front :laugh:

Im convinced your either gay, a ten year old or a bandwagon jumper whos pretending to be a mma lad. No offence its just that i dont think you have any friends in the real world :happy:


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

lol ..

you do realise that a lot of closet homos brag about their antics with women .. often to try and show others they arent gay because they like women ,., when deep inside, they fancy men , and they are just covering up !!!

james - you're gay

andy- no im not, ill prove it,

james - how

andy - ill go and shag all these birds to prove im not gay

james - ok you're not gay

andy - the truth is, i am a closet gay, i just shagged those birds so you wouldnt think i was gay , i was confused

andy and his best friends james have a convo about his gayness


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

You're both *******. End of story.

Let's stop this now. I get a little homophobic.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

No don't stop. You both make me giggle like a little girly gay puffta.

Is it gay or puffta that ain't pc these days.


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

jeevan said:


> lol ..
> 
> you do realise that a lot of closet homos brag about their antics with women .. often to try and show others they arent gay because they like women ,., when deep inside, they fancy men , and they are just covering up !!!
> 
> ...


I see. So i should stop sleeping with women to proove my straightness?

Is that how you justify not being able to get a erection over a woman?


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

lol no, you shouldnt need to prove your straightness .. only people with problems get defensive about it

you see how most guys here are most likely straight and shag women, how many of them mention that ??


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

jeevan said:


> lol no, you shouldnt need to prove your straightness .. only people with problems get defensive about it
> 
> you see how most guys here are most likely straight and shag women, how many of them mention that ??


But its my favourite past time and its not as if i make threads saying look at what ive done!

Although i like the idea of doing that.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Do you keep a photographic record of what you've errr... done? LOL

BTW, I do know a lad who was the worst mysoginist in the world, even split up with his wife when she caught him shagging some girl from the pub over the sofa with his kids in the next room.. nice guy. Still, about a year later he admitted he went through birds like he did because he basically didn't like women and didn't want to face up to being gay, he's now in a great relationship with a bloke and not a complete twat anymore..


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

SanshouMatt said:


> Do you keep a photographic record of what you've errr... done? LOL
> 
> BTW, I do know a lad who was the worst mysoginist in the world, even split up with his wife when she caught him shagging some girl from the pub over the sofa with his kids in the next room.. nice guy. Still, about a year later he admitted he went through birds like he did because he basically didn't like women and didn't want to face up to being gay, he's now in a great relationship with a bloke and not a complete twat anymore..


Im not that bad , never been unfaithful in my life and had a couple of pretty serious relationship i just do well for myself when im single. I love women as bad as i come off i never mistreat them or f**k them about. They know what im like but at least there not being fed a bunch of shite to get them into bed. Really cant stand people who string people along to use when they want, having been on the bad end of the situation i wouldnt put someone throw it.

So...erm...well.. to the point Jeevan is a sasuage jockey!


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Andy i found a site for you

Westboro Baptist Church Home Page 

click it and check the url....


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

callam_nffc said:


> Andy i found a site for you
> 
> Westboro Baptist Church Home Page
> 
> click it and check the url....


I dont hate **** mate i just prefer if there not around me or on the same forums as me :laugh:


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Hahaha andy its god hates ****, are you now suggesting your god? lmao


----------



## MMA Frontline (Aug 6, 2009)

Was this post not about a boxing Dinosuar slating MMA? it seems to have turned into a BMP forum

Whats the problem with being gay chaps, saying its ok does not make you one!

Chill out its not 1950 Im married with 2 kids but GSP always give me a hard on!

Have I shared to much.....


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

MMA Frontline said:


> Was this post not about a boxing Dinosuar slating MMA? it seems to have turned into a BMP forum
> 
> Whats the problem with being gay chaps, saying its ok does not make you one!
> 
> ...


Word brother :thumb


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

I think marc has found a new bff.


----------

